# New Project - 2.7l bi-turbo S4 engine into a MkIV Golf - is it possible?!?!?!?



## arcspirit5 (Jun 23, 2006)

I'm new to this site and recently have become drawn to modifing my car completely. I have a 2000 VW Golf 2.0l and I was wondering if I could put a 2.7l Bi-turbo Audi S4 engine in it. if this is possible I need a little help to start. If it isn't possible, please give some alternate engine advice.


----------



## Issam Abed (Feb 12, 2004)

*Re: New Project - 2.7l bi-turbo S4 engine into a MkIV Golf - is it possible?!?!?!? (arcspirit5)*

First off all welcome to VWVortex.Com but if you have to ask this question then this project is not for you.
Is it possible?Anything is possible with the right amount of 0's infront of a 1.That being said stick with the VR6,after all Audi is.


----------



## Yorldi (Jul 20, 2004)

It's possible, and it's been made on a TT and A3, at least. BUT, as said, if you have to ask, you shouldn't do it, as it isn't an easy swap to start with


----------



## arcspirit5 (Jun 23, 2006)

*Re: (Yorldi)*

Well....okay....that may work for me. If I do decide to go with a VR6 motor, is there a suggestion where I should look for a good bi-turbo kit.


----------



## crazydubman (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: (arcspirit5)*

not sure the screen name but he did a 2.7T in a white passat. 
edit: his screen name is Don76 and here are a few pics of his ride. talk to him i am sure he will have all the info you need


----------



## grnjetta6 (Sep 21, 2001)

Mk4 Golfs and Jettas have transverusly mounted motors (left to right) while Passats and Audis (except TT, A3s) have longetudinal (front to back) mounted motors. This difference in configuration would make the swap even harder.


----------



## Slayer (Aug 8, 2000)

*Re: (crazydubman)*

the 2.7tt s4 motor into a b5 passat should be easy.. its the same chassis as the b5 s4. it would be like a vr6 swap into a gl model golf in the mk3 chassis


----------

